# Any google chrome users here?



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

I have Firefox, and Internet Explorer. I have problems with both. I'm using Vista and 7, on 2 different computers. I always have a problem, no matter which way I go.

Its always a minor problem, just enough to annoy me.

Just wondering…


----------



## bobkberg (Dec 26, 2009)

What is the problem? Or does that change?


----------



## 2 (Feb 26, 2006)

Here.. Google Chrome is my default browser for some time. I use Firefox for development.


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

I use Google Chrome with Windows 7. Its quick and reasonably bullet proof.


----------



## randi (Sep 5, 2010)

Google Chrome for a couple of years now I think.
Not on vista yet though, XP.

Runs fairly solid but not without its occasional crashes just like IE.

The phishing and malware detection work well as well as the pop up blocker.


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

I've ditched Firefox, then Chrome, and am now using SeaMonkey-so far, with great results !


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

I have been using Chrome for a while, with both XP and 7. Not a lot of frills, but far faster than anything else I've used.


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

Its stupid problems. With Firefox and Vista, when I look at the projects page, the projects on the far right are covered by the banner ads. With IE and vista, I can't "jump to forum", and I can't zoom project pics.

Sea Monkey? That's a new one to me, but I don't get out much.

I'll try it. Thanks!!!


----------



## mpatrick (Oct 18, 2010)

I use chrome on all of my computers, from xp to win 7. Never have had a problem. Its fast and simple.


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

Wow, that was easy! So far so good!


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Chrome was recently found to be the most difficult browser to "hack into". As Charlie said- not a lot of frills but it does what you need.


----------



## ajosephg (Aug 25, 2008)

I just downloaded Chrome as a result of the above comments. Wow - I can't believe how much faster it runs. Even imported my favorites from IE.


----------



## Gregn (Mar 26, 2010)

I have found Goggle Chrome to be better than Firefox. Although it doesn't have all the bells and whistles of Firefox, I've had very few problems using it with Vista.


----------



## hObOmOnk (Feb 6, 2007)

Another Chrome user!


----------



## Eric_S (Aug 26, 2009)

I'm on Chrome and love it. I've used it on Windows 7 and Vista 64bit and it works well on both. I use IE at work and its much slower and has more issues than Chrome. Firefox is also a decent browser though.

When you say you have problems with it can you please elaborate? Is it speed issues? Are you having issues with errors on individual web pages? Sometimes pages themselves could have javascript or other bugs in it. Also, Firefox and IE use different slightly different code so developers must code for both for them to render correctly on both. Not all do though.


----------



## Jon_Banquer (Sep 17, 2010)

I use it and I wish I has switched to Chrome sooner. Chrome is very fast and very stable. I really like how bookmarks work in Chrome.


----------



## RexMcKinnon (Aug 26, 2009)

They are all good browsers but Chrome is the up and commer right now and with Google backing it you know it's going to stick around. It's very fast and stable but it will have it's bugs also and there will be times when IE is better and times when Firefox is better.

Neil I was about to say that I would stay away from SeaMonkey because the project was abandoned but I just went to their website to be sure and saw they just released a beta. I guess I'm gonna have to try it I guess.


----------



## CampD (Nov 8, 2008)

Chrome for a few years, NP's


----------



## Eric_S (Aug 26, 2009)

Neil SeaMonkey is based on Mozilla code so it sounds like it should be close to FireFox in its underlying functionality. I'm hoping when HTML 5.0 is finally released, it will hopefully standardize a lot of the individual javascript syntax that is currently based on IE or firefox browsers. It is also supposed to include JQuery and a few other very powerful tools that are currently 3rd party for the most part.


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

*Eric* (and others): Chrome froze on me an inordinate number of times. Never figured out why.

Firefox would just start *eating* memory-leaky .dll's, and what-not.

So far, SeaMonkey-particularly on my shop computer, where the browser does NOT get closed out, and the machine really doesn't get re-started … SeaMonkey just sits there, quietly, and maintains a very stable block of memory.

IIRC, I tend to disable java-particularly as a 'first step,' if the browser hangs. For MY uses, java and Flash can be more trouble than their worth.

Chrome WAS slick with its integration into Google Bookmarks. I just open Bookmarks in a separate tab, now, and use it as I need it.

We can put a MAN on the MOON, but …. ;-)

Any comments about Safari ?? I'm not sure I've ever even opened it LOL !


----------



## waters (Mar 29, 2009)

Chrome here too…. I think the best part is that it will synchronize your bookmarks. So I run it on three computers, and if I bookmark a site on one and go home and open my browser it's there also. Plus, you can run it in linux, windows, anything, and it does the same thing. It just works, I've used it ever since it came out….. and I've personally only had it crash on me twice.


----------



## KayBee (Jul 6, 2009)

I use Safari, no problems. Nothing spectacular, just works well. Runs faster than Firefox and IE on my daughters computer with vista. Haven't compared it to Chrome. Think I'll have to give that a try.


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

Google Chrome here.


----------



## mpatrick (Oct 18, 2010)

" I think the best part is that it will synchronize your bookmarks. So I run it on three computers, and if I bookmark a site on one and go home and open my browser it's there also" 
Thats my favorite feature too.


----------



## dq2 (Sep 21, 2010)

I'm on Chrome using Vista 64bit and it works well. IE 8 was always crashing, never a problem now.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh yes… I forgot about that…. The synchronized bookmarks feature is GREAT!


----------



## Radu (Jan 25, 2010)

OK you guys convinced me to switch to Chrome. It is all right but I have a few questions about the way this site is displayed. 
Say there is a project that shows 5 new posts. I open it, read it, and then go back. It still shows 5 new posts. I have to refresh to show as read. If I was on page 4 (Pulse view) and hit refresh it kicks me back to page 1. In IE I didn't have to do it. Is there a setting somewhere or it's just the way it is?
On the home page where the 30 most recent projects are, initially shows projects 1-3 of 30. When I scroll to see the next set it actually shows approx ½ of the 4th and part of 7th. It's not the end of the world but it would be nice to show it in sets of 3 (as IE does).
Also I zoom to 120% (the screen resolution might be too high / my eyes don't like small letters any more). When I go to open a link from that site it goes back to 100% (this is for other sites).
Any ideas.
Thanks


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

I have never seen 30 projects on the page. Everything I have used displays 15. Maybe its in a setting somewhere. I don't mess with the settings.


----------



## rtb (Mar 26, 2008)

have used chrome on vista and 7 without any problems. makes ie look like junk


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

Another Chrome use here.


----------



## Pawky (Sep 22, 2010)

I've been using chrome since just after it was released and haven't switched back. Before switching to chrome I used firefox as it was the best in my opinion. Chrome is just too quick in comparison though and I love the tiny imprint it has on my screen. There really isn't any wasted space.


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

I switched to chrome and my old computer runs the best it's run in years. Less stuff that I never used anyway.


----------



## BobTheFish (May 31, 2011)

I love chrome and was a relatively early adopter. Firefox is becoming way too patchy and updates are a PIA, considering almost every time I opened it, I'd need to update it or one of the extensions. What I DON'T like with chrome is that it doesn't save my closed tabs readily (there's a good add on for that), and although it displays source code BEAUTIFULLY in color coded format, allowing you to pick out elements with ease, it doesn't allow for easy copy and paste of code (when developing it's nice), or to edit it immediately (FF and IE both pop it up in notepad).

But I have yet to have many issues with it, and it's fairly resilient.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

I am beginning to agree with *BobTheFish* and others with regard to Firefox becoming patchy as well as sluggish more often than not. I have been using Chrome on occasion and it is faster. I just have that nagging feeling about Google tracking and marketing to me everywhere, but I guess nearly all do it.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

Chrome on XP and RHEL 6 user here. Not going to bother with Vista, and haven't gone to 7 quite yet…


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Chrome is invasive to your registry.

It's fast, but really, really hard to get it completely out of your system
and it does meddle with the function of other browsers you may
run as well.

These issues may have been resolved, but I doubt it - I think Chrome's
invasive design is intentional.

I use Seamonkey - a Mozilla branch project that is less bloated than Firefox,
but less feature rich as well. It's a suite actually that includes an 
email client, browser, and HTML editor. Compared to running Firefox
and Thunderbird simultaneously, it's lightweight.

I haven't used Opera in awhile but when I did I liked it a lot. It was,
a couple of years ago, the most standards compliant browser.


----------



## Wolffarmer (Jul 14, 2009)

My main browser is Opera, and I also use Chrome a bunch. Don't have FF installed any more. Use IE only when I have to for some sites that use some obscure IE only feature. Which is a very good reason to not use IE.

Randy


----------



## BobTheFish (May 31, 2011)

I hate opera. I tried it for a week back when I was still using XP, and it crashed six times within an hour. I just cannot give it another try. Seamonkey sounds interesting, but I really only want a browser, and Mozilla just irks me somehow. As for chrome being invasive….. Well, I sure as hell hope it gets fixed. :S

As for safari, sure…. if you use apple. I hate it on Windows though, because apple is even more bloated and invasive when it comes to their windows products. iTunes is an absolute nightmare. And I hate how they constantly want to have me install their OTHER software when I just want the one program I might have. So unless I remember to uncheck the boxes when I update quicktime, for example, I'll also be downloading and installing iTunes and safari as well. That's as bad as most bloatware and almost as bad as spyware.


----------



## stevenhsieh (Jan 8, 2010)

I stop using firefox because it keeps crashing, Internet Explorer is even horrible to use.


----------



## Wolffarmer (Jul 14, 2009)

Yes, i hate apple software as it is always wanting to load their other crap. I mostly use VLC. So off goes all of it. As far as Opera I have only had problems with one version of it and it got fixed in a few days. I use it on XP and Win 7. I have been using it since about 1998 or 99.

IE is so blotted and i just love to make Redmond cry when I tell the updates to not install the latest version. Just one of those things that feel so good

Randy


----------



## BobTheFish (May 31, 2011)

Randy, VLC is by far one of the best players out there. I love how slim it is and how it plays almost everything. Have you also used the "play as desktop background" feature? Utterly useless but fun.. And I also like th one click screen captures.


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

I use SeaMonkey on my PC and Chrome on my MacBook.

100% happy with both.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

From all the comments, I'd like to try it but I'll bet it won't work with windows 2000? I got zapped out of my banking site on Internet Explorer with this old system and them I downloaded Mozilla Firefox and it works great. Lumberjocks works great on it too. I tend keep old things, tools computers until they no longer work for me.
Google makes good products. I'll just try to downloadchrome here. All they can say is no!


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

Chrome for me also. 
Here's a neat free registry cleaner. I run it twice a day and it keeps my Chrome/Vista machine humming.

ATF


----------



## auggy53 (Jan 23, 2011)

chrome here


----------

